# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Begrip van omgeving en ME

## Constance

Ik zal me eveven voorstellen. Mijn naam is Constance, woon in Spanje en zit in de WAO tevens wegens ME.Niemand van mijn familieleden begrijpt wat ik voel en heb alle sociale contacten verloren. Als ik b.v. 2 dagen teveel doe tegen het gevoel van mijn lichaam, krijg ik een soort aanval of al het bloed uit mijn lichaam wegtrekt en heb het gevoel of ik doodga. Mijn man brengt me dan naar bed en dan ben ik gelijk weg van deze wereld en slaap ik 10 uur achter elkaar zonder wakker te worden. Het lijkt wel een soort coma. Heeft één van jullie daar ook wel eens last van?.Ik vind het erg beangstigend en voe me erg eenzaam met ME, vooral door het onbegrip.groetjes Constance

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me....Welkom Constance ik heb geen ME er zijn dacht ik verschillende mensen die er wel mee te maken hebben. En meis dat je je eenzaam voelt snap ik. Nee meis niemand weet wat jij voelt, dat is het rottige aan sommige ziekte,s, je loopt tegen een muur van onbegrip aan. Goed dat je deze site ontdekt hebt, hier kun je delen en leuke internet contacten leggen  :Wink: , groetjes van Chicka

----------


## katje45

Hallo Constance,

Vervelend dat je familie je niet wilt begrijpen. Hoop voor je dat er een tijd komt dat je alles weer kan.

Zelf heb ik vandaag veel pijn van mijn zenuwblokkade. Ben dus niet echt vrolijk, maar hoop dat dit een teken is dat het gaat werken.

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Contstance,

Dat is ook de reden dat ik je uitnodigde voor de CVS/ME gebruikersgroep!
Vooral leven met het onbergrip van je naasten is erg pijnlijk én nog vermoeiender!!
We praten verder in de gebruikersgoep ok?
Zie je daar lieverd,
Xx Agnes




> Ik zal me eveven voorstellen. Mijn naam is Constance, woon in Spanje en zit in de WAO tevens wegens ME.Niemand van mijn familieleden begrijpt wat ik voel en heb alle sociale contacten verloren. Als ik b.v. 2 dagen teveel doe tegen het gevoel van mijn lichaam, krijg ik een soort aanval of al het bloed uit mijn lichaam wegtrekt en heb het gevoel of ik doodga. Mijn man brengt me dan naar bed en dan ben ik gelijk weg van deze wereld en slaap ik 10 uur achter elkaar zonder wakker te worden. Het lijkt wel een soort coma. Heeft één van jullie daar ook wel eens last van?.Ik vind het erg beangstigend en voe me erg eenzaam met ME, vooral door het onbegrip.groetjes Constance

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Constance,

Ik ben benieuwd hoe je nu met jou gaat, hoe je met je ME omgaat en met het onbegrip van de medemens? 
Heel vervelend voor je dat je geen steun van je familie krijgt  :Frown:  
Aan ME kan je aan de buitenkant niet zien dat iemand 'ziek' is, dus dat werkt erg tegen, mijn beste vriendin heeft ook ME, ik heb haar daar nooit op veroordeelt, maar ik zie wel hoe onbegripvol andere mensen reageren. Ik kan mij daar wel eens kwaad om maken! Zij heeft nu trouwens vitamine B12 injecties en moet daarnaast 1x per week zwemmen en het gaat nu wel beter met haar dan voorheen. Ik weet niet of jij een bepaalde behandeling of medicatie krijgt?
Heel veel succes en sterkte! Ik hoop dat je wat meer steun krijgt!  :Smile: 

Groetjes Luuss

----------

